# Wheelworx - woher, wohin? Infos über die Marke?



## Banglabagh75 (28. April 2013)

Servus Leute!

Da unser kleiner 5-Jährigen vor´m 16"-Cube (von Opa und Oma) zuerst so n gebrauchtes billiges 14"-Wheelworx hatte (zum erstmal Radeln-Lernen), fiel mir auf:

Diese 14"-Wheelworx sind so ziemlich die einzigen (Klein)Kinderbikes auf dem Markt, die regelmäßig für KLEINES Geld zu bekommen sind UND trotzdem total super geeignet sind für die kleinen Bazis.
Cube, Specialized, Scott, Cannondale usw. verlangen ja für ihre 16"-Radl (14" gar net im Programm!?) ja doch ein stolzes Sümmchen, und noch krasser, diese stolzen Sümmchen werden sogar in Gebrauchtversion immer noch aufgerufen und bezahlt.
Nicht aber so bei den Wheelworx! Die kriegt man gebraucht immer wieder für 30-50, ist ja doch ein Drittel bis Viertel der Konkurrenzpreise.
Sooo viel schwerer sind sie auch net (trotz Stahlrahmen), hab´s mal gewogen (und schon wieder vergessen), war so um die 10 kg. Unser Erfahrung nach wiegen die das etwas höhere Gewicht eh durch die quirlig-agile Kleinkinder-Radgeometrie wieder auf, unser 5-Jähriger fuhr mit dem Wheelworx deutlich sicherer und radlbeherrschender als mit dem Cube (zumindest anfangs).

Wir (und vor allem unser 5-Jähriger) sind echt begeistert von diesen 14"-Wheelworx-Radeln, zum Fahrradfahren-Lernen ideal, Stürze oder "unsachgemäße Behandlung" tut net so weh (im Geldbeutel, da gebraucht und billig) - aber warum liest man im Internet und in Foren nix bis fast nix von den Dingern?

Wo kommen die her? Was kosten die neu? Warum sind die so viel billiger als die Konkurrenz? Warum gibt´s die nur im Internet? Hat jemand ne heiße Spur für mich?


----------



## Banglabagh75 (28. April 2013)

Damit ihr wisst, welche ich mein, hier unsres:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/271170159471?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Und hier ne seltenere Variante:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/300891277863?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (28. April 2013)

onlymy2cents: 10 kg für ein 14" finde ich völlig indiskutabel. Mein Kleiner wiegt ja grad mal 12 kg. Ein Isla 14" liegt bei 5,7 kg (IIRC). Dazu kommt Rücktritt und eine VR-Bremse die wohl den Namen nicht wirklich verdient. Der Bremshebel sieht auch sehr groß aus. Nach den Bildern aus der Bucht würde ich auch sagen das das Tretlager recht hoch sitzt. Der Lenker sieht IMHO auch nach einen "normalen" aus, sprich für die kleinen Kinderhände zu dick. Wenn ich jetzt vergleiche was ich für ein Isla bezahle und nach 1-2 Jahren im Verkauf zurück bekomme, sehe ich keinen Grund so einen Panzer zu kaufen. Sorry wenn ich jetzt jemanden auf die Füße gehüpft bin...


----------



## Banglabagh75 (29. April 2013)

Y_G schrieb:


> onlymy2cents: 10 kg für ein 14" finde ich völlig indiskutabel. Mein Kleiner wiegt ja grad mal 12 kg. Ein Isla 14" liegt bei 5,7 kg (IIRC). Dazu kommt Rücktritt und eine VR-Bremse die wohl den Namen nicht wirklich verdient. Der Bremshebel sieht auch sehr groß aus. Nach den Bildern aus der Bucht würde ich auch sagen das das Tretlager recht hoch sitzt. Der Lenker sieht IMHO auch nach einen "normalen" aus, sprich für die kleinen Kinderhände zu dick. Wenn ich jetzt vergleiche was ich für ein Isla bezahle und nach 1-2 Jahren im Verkauf zurück bekomme, sehe ich keinen Grund so einen Panzer zu kaufen. Sorry wenn ich jetzt jemanden auf die Füße gehüpft bin...



Nö, du bist niemandem auf die Füße gehüpft, sondern hast einfach völlig am Thema vorbeigeschrieben. Aber so ein Posting hatte ich fast befürchtet, vielleicht hab ich mich ja missverständlich ausgedrückt.
Also nochmal:
Es geht mir hier NICHT um einen Vergleich zwischen nem gebr. 40 Wheelworx und nem neuen 400-Islabike (oder was diese Edel-Kinderräder kosten, keine Ahnung, hab noch nie so eins in echt gesehen, das hat hier bei uns in unserer 40.000-Einwohner-Stadt-Freising scheinbar kein Mensch), schon allein weil da preislich und wahrscheinlich auch technisch Welten dazwischen liegen.
Es geht mir hier auch NICHT um die Frage, ob so ein billiges 14"-Wheelworx als Lernrad für Kleinkinder geeignet ist oder net (weil unser 5-Jähriger hat damit halt erfolgreich Fahrradfahren gelernt, net mehr und net weniger; aber seitdem er sein neues 200-Cube hat, will er mit dem ollen Wheelworx natürlich auch nimmer fahren).

Ich will eigentlich einfach nur Infos über die Marke, wo die Dinger gebaut (naja, wahrscheinlich Taiwan, also dann: "erdacht") werden, wieviel die in neu kosten (weil komischerweise gibt´s die immer nur in gebraucht, aber ein Neuteil-Angebot kam mir noch net unter), usw.

Google ergibt bei mir nur so nen komischen Wheelworx-Fahrradladen in Irland, da find ich ja noch net mal unser Bike bei denen auf der Homepage. Und n Fahrradladen is ja normal kein Hersteller, oder?

Tschuldigung dass ich mich online so dumm anstelle, aber wenn ich was über Rocky Mountain und Klein wissen will, dann guck ich halt einfach in meinen alten Prospekten und bike-Magazinen aus den 90ern nach und schwelge dabei in Jugendtage-Erinnerungen (meistens fällt mir die Antwort auf die Frage dann ohnehin aus meiner Erinnerung ein).
Aber Wheelworx is eben was, das mir damals in meiner "aktiven" Zeit halt net über den Weg gelaufen/gefahren ist, und selbst nach einigen Wochen (wieder) aktivem MTB-News-Forum-Lesen hab ich immer noch net mehr darüber erfahren...

In diesem Sinne: Ich freue mich über eure Tipps und Infos zur MARKE Wheelworx (egal ob ihr deren olle billige Stahl-Kinderradl nun gut oder schlecht findet)!


----------



## rofl0r (29. April 2013)

Frage doch mal per Mail da nach, ausserdem sind die sicher bei FB. Inzwischen kann sich auch jeder kleine Laden Bikes, mit seinem Schriftzug drauf bestellen. Kann ja sein das es den Rahmen noch unter anderen Namen gibt, sieht jetzt nicht unbedingt besonders aus.


----------



## Y_G (29. April 2013)

@Bang: dann habe ich Dich wirklich missverstanden...


----------



## Banglabagh75 (29. April 2013)

rofl0r schrieb:


> Frage doch mal per Mail da nach, ausserdem sind die sicher bei FB. Inzwischen kann sich auch jeder kleine Laden Bikes, mit seinem Schriftzug drauf bestellen. Kann ja sein das es den Rahmen noch unter anderen Namen gibt, sieht jetzt nicht unbedingt besonders aus.



Tja, man hat´s schon schwer als entschiedener Facebook-Gegner, gegen den Strom zu schwimmen, während unsere Welt offensichtlich tatsächlich parallel in Facebook nachgebaut wird... (Bin ich vielleicht irgendwann mal der letzte Mensch hier draußen?) 

Aber tolles Islabike verkaufst du da grade (siehe dein Signatur-Link), da gerate ich ja gleich selbst in Versuchung, vom Thema (Wheelworx) abzuschweifen...  (aber wir wechseln beim Filius jetzt net weiterhin alle 2 Wochen die Radgröße... )


----------



## trifi70 (29. April 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Bin ich vielleicht irgendwann mal der letzte Mensch hier draußen?


Du bist nicht allein! 

Zum Thema (im weitesten Sinne): es gibt auch andere Anbieter von nicht so sehr teuren Kinderrädern, nicht nur 14", sondern sogar in der 12" Klasse, mit glaube dann 72er Kurbellänge. 10 kg finde auch ich sehr viel, unser Merida hat irgendwas knapp unter 7. Und muss ich das mal tragen, kommt es mir leider sehr schwer vor...


----------



## Y_G (29. April 2013)

<- Facebook Hasser , falls Dich das Beruhigt das Du nicht alleine draußen bleiben musst


----------



## Banglabagh75 (30. April 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Du bist nicht allein!
> 
> Zum Thema (im weitesten Sinne): es gibt auch andere Anbieter von nicht so sehr teuren Kinderrädern, nicht nur 14", sondern sogar in der 12" Klasse, mit glaube dann 72er Kurbellänge. 10 kg finde auch ich sehr viel, unser Merida hat irgendwas knapp unter 7. Und muss ich das mal tragen, kommt es mir leider sehr schwer vor...



Krass, was für Touren unternehmt ihr denn mit euren Kleinkindern auf 12 oder 14 Zoll Rädern, dass ihr die auch tragen müsst (die Räder, net die Kleinkinder, oder?)?

Unser Kleiner fährt bisher nur aufm Platz vor der Turnhalle und ums Haus rum... (mehr fährt seine Mama ja auch net  )


----------



## trifi70 (30. April 2013)

Gut, viel hängt auch von der Umgebung ab, ein Park oder wirklich ruhige Nebenstraßen sind schon hilfreich. "Touren" würde ich das bei uns nicht nennen. 12" Laufrad waren so 3-4km Maximum. Mit dem 12" Fahrrad etwa auch so von der Länge her. Wir gehen dabei zu Fuß mit gelegentlichen Laufeinlagen. Wenn ich dann mal tragen muss, ist es eher nicht Kräftemangel oder so, sondern sie haben einfach keinen Bock mehr, sammeln lieber Blumen, Kastanien, Käfer, wasweißichwas 

Bei 16" kann man aber schon selbst fahrend mit Rad begleiten. Mit Laufen ist mir das nämlich zu anstrengend, die fährt so geschätzt etwas über 15km/h mit dem CNOC 16. Besonders gern dann, wenn einer der etwas älteren Nachbarjungs zum Rennen herausfordert  Wenn ich ihr dann leid tue, kann sie auch super Schritttempo fahren, da hätte ich gedacht das geht gar nicht wegen Umfallgefahr...

Der Hammer war aber letztens auf dem Trailerbike (das nehmen wir dann eher für die Touren her): fahre so mit meiner Frau nebeneinander, plötzlich singt die "große" hinten und klatscht dabei im Takt in die Hände!  Freihändig gefahren, einfach so. Würde mich sowas auf einem Tandem glaube nicht trauen... oder? Ma ausprobieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banglabagh75 (30. April 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> 12" Laufrad waren so 3-4km Maximum.


Krass, 3-4 km mitm Laufrad! Dein Kleiner ist wohl ein deutscher Jackson Goldstone, oder? 



trifi70 schrieb:


> Wir gehen dabei zu Fuß mit gelegentlichen Laufeinlagen.


Irgendwie versteh ich den Satz net!? 



trifi70 schrieb:


> Wenn ich ihr dann leid tue, kann sie auch super Schritttempo fahren, da hätte ich gedacht das geht gar nicht wegen Umfallgefahr...


 Stimmt, schon interessant, mein Kleiner erklärt mir neulich: "Jetzt probier ich langsam fahren, so... Wenn wackelt, dann muss wieder schneller fahren!"
Aha.



trifi70 schrieb:


> Der Hammer war aber letztens auf dem Trailerbike (das nehmen wir dann eher für die Touren her): fahre so mit meiner Frau nebeneinander, plötzlich singt die "große" hinten und klatscht dabei im Takt in die Hände!  Freihändig gefahren, einfach so. Würde mich sowas auf einem Tandem glaube nicht trauen... oder? Ma ausprobieren...


Mit Tandem und Trailerbike hab ich keine Erfahrung, aber is tatsächlich immer wieder verwunderlich, auf was für Ideen die kleinen Wilden kommen und wie mutig sie dabei sind.


----------



## trifi70 (30. April 2013)

Nee nee, das machen wir nicht regelmäßig, das kostet ja auch viel Zeit. Oft gehen wir auch nur 1x ums Carree oder zur Eisdiele. Die große fährt Laufrad/Fahrrad und wir gehen zu Fuß hinterher oder laufen halt nebenher, je nach ihrem Tempo. Es sind 2 Mädels, die wir haben 

Als wir das erste Mal mit dem Puky LR M (10"? Softreifen, keine Luft) eine längere Strecke durch den Wald sind, beschwerte sie sich hinterher über Rückenschmerzen und dass die Reifen so hart sind. Da war sie aber schon groß genug für das 12" luftbereifte LR 1, sodass dann dieses angeschafft wurde. Mit dem fährt sie gelegentlich immer noch mal. Die kleinere ist jetzt 17 Monate, fährt Puky Wutsch und fängt grad mit dem kleinen Puky LR M an.


----------



## oliverb. (30. April 2013)

Unser Kleiner (knapp vor 4) kommt jetzt mit dem 16er cnoc klar und ist nun auf Norderney die erste längere Tour gefahren. 10 km mit mehreren Pausen. Danach habe ich ihn wieder an den trailgator gehangen und weiter gings...

Gruß Oliver


----------



## Banglabagh75 (2. Mai 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Sooo viel schwerer sind sie auch net (trotz Stahlrahmen), hab´s mal gewogen (und schon wieder vergessen), war so um die 10 kg.



Da sieht man mal wieder, wie einen das Gedächtnis trügen kann!

Gestern mal alle drei Kinderbikes bei uns im Mietblock (16 Parteien/Familien = 2 kleine Kinder, Deutschland-Sterben lässt grüßen, aber das ist ein anderes Thema...) gewogen, siehe da:

Das olle billige 35-Stahl-Wheelworx ist das LEICHTESTE!

- Wheelworx 14" Stahlrahmen incl. Ständer: 8,8 kg
- Ghost Powerkids 16" incl. Ständer und 2 Schutzbleche: 9,1 kg
- Cube Kids 160 16" ohne Ständer, dafür mit Fahneneinsteckapparatur sowie 1 Schutzblech und Kompassklingel: 9,3 kg

Aber Gewichte hin oder her, gestern zum 1. Mal den Freisinger Trimmdichpfad gefahren (besser gesagt, fahren wollen, die Familie kehrte aber leider nach ein paar hundert Metern schon wieder um und zog den Spielplatz vor), Fazit:
Bergauf steigt mein 5-Jähriger eh ab, weil ihm da der Gang zu schwer wird zum treten...


----------



## Banglabagh75 (17. Mai 2013)

Okay, netter Thread, allerdings weiß ich auf meine Eingangsfrage immer noch net mehr:



Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Wo kommen die her? Was kosten die neu? Warum sind die so viel billiger als die Konkurrenz? Warum gibt´s die nur im Internet? Hat jemand ne heiße Spur für mich?




Hat irgendjemand hier ne Ahnung, auch nur ne klitzekleine Fährte?


----------



## howdy0501 (5. März 2014)

Moin *Banglabagh75*,

ich weiß ja nicht ob du immernoch nach Infos zur Marke Wheelworx suchst aber ich hab da vielleicht was gefunden. Hab nämlich nun auch ein 20 Zoll Kinderrad dieser Marke für meinen Sohn gebraucht gekauft und wurde auch neugierig.

Also habe ich das Internet durchforstet und Google bis an seine Grenzen gebracht 

Na jedenfalls bin ich dann hierauf gestoßen. Vielleicht hilfts dir irgendwie weiter.

http://www.neustadtnord.at/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=79&Itemid=54

Auszug: ... Zusätzlich bietet TOYS“R“US fortlaufend zahlreiche exklusive Produkte, die es sonst nirgends zu kaufen gibt. Eigenmarken wie die Plüschtiere der „Animal Alley“ oder die Bikes von *„Wheelworx“* ergänzen das Angebot an qualitativ hochwertigen und preiswerten Spielwaren perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## magas (6. März 2014)

die Wheelworx Radln sieht man häufiger hier in Österreich und wie Howdy schon geschrieben hat, konnten diese käuflich bei Toys r us erworben werden. Über gut oder schlecht, schwer oder leicht kann ich keine Aussage treffen, habe mich mit den Teilen nie befasst. Aber praktisch und faktisch nicht mehr relevant, da das Angebot bei Toys r us an Fahrrädern mit Deutschland gleichgeschaltet wurde und die Bikes der Marke Wheelworx nicht mehr angeboten werden.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (1. Juni 2017)

Howdy und Magas, ihr seid so super, genau diese Infos hab ich gesucht, lasst euch drücken, Schmatz!
Nachdem das Rätsel der Herkunft unseres Planeten äh der Wheelworx Räder nun gelöst ist, kann ich ja ruhigen Gewissens jetzt dem zweiten Filius das Radlfahren beibringen, natürlich wie schon beim ersten, auf dem guten ollen ramschigen 35€-Wheelworx... 

PS: Irgendwie krass, ich hab eure beiden Antworten jetzt schlappe 3 Jahre lang übersehen!


----------

